# Power co. replacing washers and fridges for FREE



## Old Hipster (Jan 14, 2014)

Ever hear of such a thing ?! In Washington State, our power company, Puget Sound Energy, is replacing people's old washing machines, made before 1997, and refrigerators made before 1992 for free.

Our stuff is too new, but my mom is going to get a new washer next month. 

I wanted to share, because maybe companies in other states do this, it is something to look into, that's for sure.


http://pse.com/savingsandenergycenter/ForHomes/Pages/Free-Appliance-Replacement.aspx


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 14, 2014)

No chance here...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow..that's amazing..wonder how much you electric bill will increase to pay for other people's appliances


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 14, 2014)

It really is Disneyland over there.  

  We'll have to keep wishing on a star.  What's the reasoning behind that??  Wouldn't they sell more power to run old ones?  Please don't tell me it's some carbon trading 'footprint' thing?


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 14, 2014)

Ah Washington State is truly a paradise, weed is legal and they just give us appliances for nothing!

Here's what we think, since we will not be using as much power and our state sells power to California, the power company will probably jack up the price they are selling power to California for and come out with bigger profits in the long run.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 14, 2014)

Sounds devious enough to be close, there has to be a buck in for them somewhere.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 14, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> Sounds devious enough to be close, there has to be a buck in for them somewhere.


I agree, it can't be altruistic! 

But for once something that sounds to good to be true, is true.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 14, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> Ah Washington State is truly a paradise, weed is legal and they just give us appliances for nothing!



:lofl:


----------



## drifter (Jan 14, 2014)

Some places this do happen. OG&E here in Oklahoma replaced our refrigerator, a new one for an old one, checked all windows and doors to see they were properly sealed, Installed new smoke alarms, installed handles in the bathroom for safer usage. No charged. They said the less power we used it was better on their already strained generating system in this area.

Once upon a time I thought I might retire in Washington State. Course I was younger and living not far from Fort Lewis and McCord.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 14, 2014)

That's great that they do that in your state too Drifter. Maybe other states do as well, I never would have known about it except somebody at work told me about it yesterday.*

Warning Warning!

*Oh sure, Washington might sound like paradise. The State with free appliances and legal weed!

But we have a real serious problem here I better mention, Fukishima radition, Ha bring it on, we have been living with Hadford since WWII, is that the best you got Japan.

No!! the real menace is we have inherited the world's most annoying celebrity, Danny Bonaduce or as I call him, Danny Bonadouchebag. He is the morning DJ on what used to be the best classic rock-n-roll station in the State. 

I don't know who had him last but pleeeze take him back WAH!!!

So be warned, you my come here from the free dryer and fridge and to smoke weed, but it comes with a price now! Danny Bonaduce lives in the same state! ARGH


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 14, 2014)

TWH:





> If it sounds too good to be true in this state, somebody is getting big vacation, a foreign sports car, and Cuban cigars out of the deal:tmi:



Di:





> Sounds devious enough to be close, there has to be a buck in for them somewhere.



I had already concluded what you two said...not happening without someone's pocket getting lined in green.  Who ever brokered this deal is probably getting houses furnished with top of the line appliances, and the appliance companies are profiting from the sales to the power company..sweet deal..but that's just my cynical nature speaking..but I know there is no such thing as a free lunch from a government regulated agency. Someone picks up the tab and the tip, and my guess would be the people in California being supplied with Washington's power will walk away from the table hungry.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 14, 2014)

Maybe instead of giving GMH a handout over past years the govt. could have give every Australian a free car in exchange for their 15yr old one


----------

